# Pueblo Azteca,¿Todo México se identifica?



## Miguelillo 87

Hola a todos , esta es una pregunta especialmente a los foreros Mexicanos, 
Hoy en la mañana me puse pensar, normalmente todos los comerciales en televisión que se refieren al pueblo de México y en sí la vista que tienen los extranjeros de nosotros en cuanto a nuestra cultura prehispánica es eso de “Sangre Azteca”, Normalmente se identifica al pueblo de México con los Aztecas, aunque en nuestro territorio se hayan dado y existan bastantes culturas además d la Azteca, tenemos los Tarascos, Zapotecas, MAYAS etc, Ahora yo como vivo en el centro del país (en DF) obviamente si me identifico con esto de sangre o cultura Azteca, pero me pregunto si todo la gente del territorio se identifica con esto, especialmente las de los estados que todavía tiene estas culturas ancestrales vivas, como en Yucatán u Oaxaca.

Muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola,

En el Norte de Mexico tambien se usa la frase "sangre Azteca" or "pueblo Azteca" para identificar a los Mexicanos. Igualmente aqui en US el puebo Mexicano se le dice "pueblo Azteca"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

hohodicestu said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> En el Norte de Mexico tambien se usa la frase "sangre Azteca" or "pueblo Azteca" para identificar a los Mexicanos. Igualmente aqui en US el puebo Mexicano se le dice "pueblo Azteca"


Pero ¿tú te sientes identificado con este concepto?


----------



## Bettie

Yo nací en el DF, pero mis padres y por lo tanto toda mi familia es de Yucatán, además de que viví la mayor parte de mi vida en Mérida, por lo tanto no, no me siento tan identificada con el Pueblo Azteca como con el Pueblo Maya, en Mérida comúnmente usamos palabras mayas revueltas con el español y todavía existen los apellidos mayas y costumbres no sé si mayas, pero meztizas.


----------



## danielfranco

Yo soy chilango y hasta tengo las cicatrices para comprobarlo! (Sobre todo viviendo entre tanto Norteño!!)
Bueno, yo sí me identifico con el pueblo Azteca (siempre ayuda tener un aspecto más bien indígena que gachupín, en mi caso...)
Saludos Náhuatls.


----------



## Cereth

Hola!!
Pues yo soy de Guadalajara y aqui los que rifaban eran los cazcanes...no obstante me da orgullo pensar en todas las culturas precolombinas que vivian en México,Aztecas, mayas, zapotecas, mixtecas, chichimecas, toltecas, los buenazos de los olmecas, etc...todos ellos representan lafuerza, sabiduría, esteticismo, ciencia y arte original de nuestro país...

Yo más que identificada me siento orgullosa de tener esas raíces porque aunque como la mayoría de los mexicanos soy mestiza y tengo sangre española ya depurada y hablo español, jamás he pensado en España como mi origen o parte de mi, es curioso porque a pesar que sé que no tengo sangre maya ni azteca yo si me siento identificada con ellos.

Ya me sentí muy patriótica, que viva México!!!


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola Miguelillo,

Claro que me identifico con "sangre Azteca" o como parte del "pueblo Azteca"

jajajajajaja...creo que no lo aclare en mis posts anteriores.

saludos a todo Mexico (de Sonora a Yucatan)


----------



## Yeu

Aún cuando soy de Sonora y mi nombre es del dialecto Yaqui (los de la danza del venado), mi apellido es español y la genealogía dice que vienen de Autlán, Jalisco, me siento identificada cuando dicen pueblo azteca, sobre todo ahora que estoy en el extranjero, además no entrare en detalles con los extranjeros para decirles que hay diferentes culturas, que también dominaron en diferente tiempo y todo eso que los mexicanos deberíamos saber, para ellos los aztecas son los mismos en todos lados.

Saludos!


----------



## GONTA

*La verdad es que a mí me parece admirable la identidad de los mexicanos, yo soy salvadoreño y muchos años de historia han pisoteado nuestra identidad cultural, por eso los felicito: por conservar muchas de las cosas que tenian antes de la llegada de los españoles.*


----------



## JimPojke

Yo soy de Durango, en el norte (aunque, dentro de éste al sur) de México y con los aztecas no me siento identificado para nada. Eso es más bien del centro del país. Aquí algunos de los que estuvieron y aún tienen presencia son los Tepehuanos, de ahí es de dónde, supongo, viene mi parte indígena.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En Tamaulipas había varias culturas indigenas menores que los Aztecas, Mayas u Olmecas, pero muy aguerridos.  Sin embargo, como mexicana me enorgullece el que me identifiquen no sólo con los Aztecas pero también con cualquier otra cultura indigena de nuestro México.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues me siento muy complacido de escuchar que la mayoría sí se identifica con este concepto, y así como muchos también han indicado, en las partes donde los Aztecas no eran el grupo preponderante ellos aunque no se sienten identificados si se sienten orgullosos. Aunque también me interesaría la intervención de foreros Yucatecos, para que nos digan si es que ellos prefirieran que se les llamase pueblo maya, internacionalmente hablando, ya que nacionalmente sí lo hacemos, un ejemplo sería algo así como.
México tierra milenaria de  Aztecas y Mayas, aunque lamentablemente al ser más específicos también excluimos a los otros grupos, qué piensan. Se deberían de cambiar los spots televisivos o dejar hasta ahora a México = Azteca?


----------



## mansio

Sangre Azteca ! Is it a joke or what ? The Aztecs could not think of a single day without human blood being shed through human sacrifices or ritual scarifications.


----------



## caravaggio

Me parece que si bien todos nos sentimos orgullosos de nuestra diversidad y origen cultural, no somos consecuentes con ello y nos las pasamos metiendo a todos en un mismo saco y encima con una etiqueta equivocada. Creo que deberiamos respetar nuestra esencia mestiza y referirnos como lo que somos , PERUANOS, CHILENOS, MEXICANOS a secas y nada más. No caigamos en el juego de la mediocridad e ignoremos el origen particular y rico de cada uno de nuestras etnia y nuestras culturas. Yo soy peruano, pero eso no significa que sea Inca, ademas no todo el Perú fue Inca y ni todo lo Inca estuvo en el Perú. No absorvamos irrespetuosamente e ignoremos a todas esas naciones aguarunas, quechuas, aymaras, ashanincas...y hasta los miles de "no contactados" en el amazonas, etc. que forman parte de nosotros, el no reconocerlos lo único que provocará será su extinsión y por ende la pérdida de un poco de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Me parece que si bien todos nos sentimos orgullosos de nuestra diversidad y origen cultural, no somos consecuentes con ello y nos las pasamos metiendo a todos en un mismo saco y encima con una etiqueta equivocada. Creo que deberiamos respetar nuestra esencia mestiza y referirnos como lo que somos , PERUANOS, CHILENOS, MEXICANOS a secas y nada más. No caigamos en el juego de la mediocridad e ignoremos el origen particular y rico de cada uno de nuestras etnia y nuestras culturas. Yo soy peruano, pero eso no significa que sea Inca, ademas no todo el Perú fue Inca y ni todo lo Inca estuvo en el Perú. No absorvamos irrespetuosamente e ignoremos a todas esas naciones aguarunas, quechuas, aymaras, ashanincas...y hasta los miles de "no contactados" en el amazonas, etc. que forman parte de nosotros, el no reconocerlos lo único que provocará será su extinsión y por ende la pérdida de un poco de nosotros mismos.


Carvaggio claro que lo reconocemos y nos sentimos muy orgullosos cada quién de su cada cual. Es decir que cada región de México como en Perú tiene o tuvo a su etnia preponderante, pero como tú lo acabas de indicar, en Perú la más preponderante fue la Inca, como en México la más importante fue la Azteca 8por lo menos cuando los Españoles hicieron su arribo). Ahora le pregunta es porque normalmente a México se le relaciona con los Aztecas y Mayas y las otras culturas se olvidan (ojo no nosotros los mexicanos sino los extranjeros) obviamente por ignorancia a la historia nacional. Ahora la pregunta era sólo si nos sentíamos identificadas todas las regiones de México o sólo el centro de donde yo doy originario, y a los otros como tú indicas se les hacía una falta de respeto ignorancia, etc.
Pero como te darás cuenta en este thread, la gente MÉXICO si se identifica con este concepto aunque con diferentes matices.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mansio said:
			
		

> Sangre Azteca ! Is it a joke or what ? The Aztecs could not think of a single day without human blood being shed through human sacrifices or ritual scarifications.


 
Also the inqusition on Europe seems not to live without it.

It was its culture and its own Gods. Also Aztecs were not only killers, they were artist, astronomus, and very importants poulation for the history of America and the world.

And don't complain about them, Don't you see Bush, it looks like if He couldn't live without spreed of blood one single day!!!!


----------



## caravaggio

Pues no te contradigo Miguelillo, solo hago una crítica a la generalizacion de ciertos términos. al propósito que signifca Foreros mexicanos?


----------



## Yeu

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Me parece que si bien todos nos sentimos orgullosos de nuestra diversidad y origen cultural, no somos consecuentes con ello y nos las pasamos metiendo a todos en un mismo saco y encima con una etiqueta equivocada. Creo que deberiamos respetar nuestra esencia mestiza y referirnos como lo que somos , PERUANOS, CHILENOS, MEXICANOS a secas y nada más. No caigamos en el juego de la mediocridad e ignoremos el origen particular y rico de cada uno de nuestras etnia y nuestras culturas. Yo soy peruano, pero eso no significa que sea Inca, ademas no todo el Perú fue Inca y ni todo lo Inca estuvo en el Perú. No absorvamos irrespetuosamente e ignoremos a todas esas naciones aguarunas, quechuas, aymaras, ashanincas...y hasta los miles de "no contactados" en el amazonas, etc. que forman parte de nosotros, el no reconocerlos lo único que provocará será su extinsión y por ende la pérdida de un poco de nosotros mismos.


 
No la estamos ignorando... como dije mi nombre es Yaqui, pero eso no quita que no me identifique con las demás etnias del país. Yo he tenido que aprender más de mi cultura ahora que estoy en el extranjero, para poder explicar mejor y enseñar cuando se me pide, porque tu sabras que no todos los momentos son para enseñar (ni todas las personas). Así que al menos pongo mi granito de arena y aqui algunos chilenos saben más de México y sus variaciones entre norte, centro, sur y la península de Yucatán.
Pero no me voy a tirar con la bandera envuelta en mi cuerpo si me dicen azteca, por la mediocridad de muchas personas, cambio lo que puedo cambiar y convivo en paz...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Claro Cravaggio, por eso mismo puse este thread, ya que no sabia que tan bien estaba que el gobierno mexicano(más que nada en televisión) mundiales generalizaran a México como solamente Azteca. Pero ya me di cuneta que en realidad no es un problema ya eu nos sentimos orgullosos de todas nuestras culturas desde los Pochtecas hasta los Mayas. Desde los Olmecas hasta los Tarascos y así podría seguir.
Acerca de lo de foreros Mexicanos, me refería que era una pregunta especial a los participantes mexicanos en este foro.


----------



## Cereth

mansio said:
			
		

> Sangre Azteca ! Is it a joke or what ? The Aztecs could not think of a single day without human blood being shed through human sacrifices or ritual scarifications.


 

this is off topic!
Maybe mansio misunderstood the topic...and i prefer to think he did...aztecs where brilliant artists they where not only bloody warriors..

Muchos de mis compatriotas ya lo han dicho , aunque no pertenezcan a regiones donde vivian los aztecas si se sienten orgullosos al ser asociados con esta cultura...
yo creo que para foreros como caravaggio y otros más es de cierta manera muy difícil entender este tema...y es que tienes forzosamente que ser mexicano para poder opinar/entender, tener sangre de atole y cacao, corazón de maíz, aguacate y cacahuate


----------



## caravaggio

No me excluyas asi Cereth..yo entiendo perfectamente, el Peru tiene una tradicion milenaria tan longeva y rica como Mexico,y con aportes culturales y tecnologicos tambien comparables, lo único que discrepo es que ignoremos ciertas cosas. Por eso en el Perú,reconociendo nuestro origen multiple, ya nos definimos como un pueblo de "TODAS LAS SANGRES" porque al final es lo que realmente somos.


----------



## Grekh

Qué buen tema para discutir. Yo sí me siento identificado, yo me siento orgulloso de las raíces de nuestro pueblo,así como dice Caravaggio, dice que se hacen llamar un pueblo de "todas las sangres", México bien podría hacerse llamar así pero definitivamente los Aztecas fueron quienes dominaron la mayor parte de nuestro territorio (parte centro), alguien mencionaba sobre los mayas en el sur, definitivamente no se puede negar la inmensa influencia que ellos tienen aún en esa área del país y no estaría  mal si los mexicanos sureños dijeran que prefieren ser llamado la "sangre maya", pero siento que con esto crearían una aleación con los guatemaltecos y sansalvadoreños, en cuyos países también floreció la cultura Maya. 
En resumen, la cultura azteca nos representa puesto que fu increíblemente influenciadora en la cultura actual, además de haberse dado en territorio exclusivamente mexicano, algo que de la Maya no se puede decir.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mira por eso quería que el thread sólo fuera para mexicanos para evitar esto, pero claro que tus aportaciones son bien recibidas mi estimado Carvaggio. Ahora tú le has dado al clavo en una cosa. Yo hice la pregunta para ver si era factible cambiar el estereotipo de México « claro como  si pudiera ja ja » por uno como el de tu país, pero me estoy dando cuenta de que en México no importa que la cultura Azteca no haya reinado en sus tierras (claro habrá algunos que sí) al mexicano no le molesta este termino y mucho menos se siente ofendido. Pero mira es cuestión de ideologías yo siento que mi sangre es tan Azteca, como Olmeca, Zapoteca etc, etc sólo un especialista en genes me diría de quién tengo sangre, pero culturalmente hablando yo me siento orgulloso de todas estas culturas prehispánicas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Grekh said:
			
		

> En resumen, la cultura azteca nos representa puesto que fu increíblemente influenciadora en la cultura actual, además de haberse dado en territorio exclusivamente mexicano, algo que de la Maya no se puede decir.


No había pensado en este punto y de que los Mayas no sólo estuvieron en México sino también en muchas partes de hoy, Centroamérica. Esta es una muy buena explicación de porque le termino Azteca para referirse as México.
¡¡¡Muy bien Grekh!!!


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

mansio said:
			
		

> Sangre Azteca ! Is it a joke or what ? The Aztecs could not think of a single day without human blood being shed through human sacrifices or ritual scarifications.


 

What?? They made sacrifices and ritual sacrifications but it is part of the culture and the history, I'm proud of my country many times we are upset and angry about the gorverment but important thing is that we are not making the war, Mexico is a save place and we must be happy.


----------



## mansio

I don't mind someone being proud of his Aztec ancestry. I just reacted to the association of the words "sangre" and "Aztec". 
Is it off-topic to speak about the image of an important people Mexicans are supposed to identify with ?


----------



## caravaggio

bueno ya no digo mas..total ustedes sabran como se llaman y es respetable..no es cuestion de que entienda o no entienda o pertencer o no pertenecer..
Yo solo queria poner evidencia el peligro de ignorar ciertas cosas..pero bueno para muchos, incluido a mi, descubrir que los mayas estuvieron también en Mexico les costará un poco más entenderlo.
;


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Si me identifico con mis raíses bueno mas bien creo que es cuestion de nacionalismo porque si a esas vamos me sentiria identificada con los españoles que tambien desendemos de ellos, pero lo importante de nuestra cultura esque no la hemos perdido aun conservamos nuetsras tradiciones


----------



## Miguelillo 87

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Yo solo queria poner evidencia el peligro de ignorar ciertas cosas..pero bueno para muchos, incluido a mi, descubrir que los mayas estuvieron también en Mexico les costará un poco más entenderlo.
> ;


Wow, entonces sí es un problema, digo alguien de América que ignore que en nuestras tierras se desarolla gran parte de la cultura Maya.
¿Acaso no has escuchado de la Ribera Maya mexicana?


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Wow, entonces sí es un problema, digo alguien de América que ignore que en nuestras tierras se desarolla gran parte de la cultura Maya.
> ¿Acaso no has escuchado de la Ribera Maya mexicana?


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo Miguelillo hace poco fui a la Ribiera Maya para ser mas exactos hace unos días los mayas aun existen nos dejan su musica, comida, bailes, etc.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mansio said:
			
		

> Is it off-topic to speak about the image of an important people Mexicans are supposed to identify with ?


Well you’re off-topic ‘cause we are not speaking about the image of the world towards Mexico, we are speaking about the image of Mexico in Mexico.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

THE SPANINGLISH said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Miguelillo hace poco fui a la Ribiera Maya para ser mas exactos hace unos días los mayas aun existen nos dejan su musica, comida, bailes, etc.


Por supuesto que sí, y no solamente los mayas siguen vivos, también los Zapotecos y Mixtecos ahora los pobladores de Oaxaca, ty muchos otros o los lacondones en Chiapas


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Wow, entonces sí es un problema, digo alguien de América que ignore que en nuestras tierras se desarolla gran parte de la cultura Maya.
> ¿Acaso no has escuchado de la Ribera Maya mexicana?


 
Es poco lo que conocen de México, al igual que los mexicanos no conocemos en su mayoría lo demás pueblosde centro y sudamérica.

Los estereotipos deberían desaparecer para que uno pudiera dejar más claro lo que es México, desde lo que son sus diferentes pueblos indígenas, hasta las costumbres actuales. Para la gente en el extrajero lo que muestra la televisión es lo que es el país, otro rollo, el chavo del ocho, las novelas... y como pueden imaginar no ayudan mucho


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Yeu said:
			
		

> Es poco lo que conocen de México, al igual que los mexicanos no conocemos en su mayoría lo demás pueblosde centro y sudamérica.
> 
> Los estereotipos deberían desaparecer para que uno pudiera dejar más claro lo que es México, desde lo que son sus diferentes pueblos indígenas, hasta las costumbres actuales. Para la gente en el extrajero lo que muestra la televisión es lo que es el país, otro rollo, el chavo del ocho, las novelas... y como pueden imaginar no ayudan mucho


 

Si, es cierto hace poco estaba hablando con una amiga colombiana que me decia que en las telenovelas de México al D.F. lo muestran como peligroso y tal vez si es cierto pero los extrangeros(no todos) se quedan con esa idea de nuestro país.


----------



## Yeu

Además mucho del turismo llega al DF, así que escuchan de los aztecas y por eso lo relacionan. Así que el nombre es más por turismo, al final al extranjero le llama la atención las ruinas, mínimo las del centro, si tienen más dinero van a las del sur del país, muchos si van a la riviera maya es por las playas y "maya" es solo un nombre.

En el norte del país no es el atractivo las ruinas, así que característico mencionarian?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno si  esa vamos, En París sólo se respira amor, En EE.UU. todos tiene un gran jardín verde donde sus hijos se diviertan, mientras la mayoría de los Latinos y negros viven en vecindarios de Droga, prostitución y muerte. Ah sin olvidar que USA es el mismísimo Dios en la tierra ya que no hay guerra que no gané ni enemigo que no pueda vencer, En España sólo hay toros y todos bailan con castañuelas y en Japón todos usan kimonos. 
AH sin olvidar que en Australia todos aparentemente pueden surfear.
Recordemos la tele y películas sólo son melodramas y fantasías , Quién piense que son verdad estos estereotipos, ¡Póngase a leer algo!!! O ver Discovery chanel


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Además mucho del turismo llega al DF, así que escuchan de los aztecas y por eso lo relacionan. Así que el nombre es más por turismo, al final al extranjero le llama la atención las ruinas, mínimo las del centro, si tienen más dinero van a las del sur del país, muchos si van a la riviera maya es por las playas y "maya" es solo un nombre.
> 
> En el norte del país no es el atractivo las ruinas, así que característico mencionarian?


Pues muchos del norte pensaran luego luego en Dragas y diversión descontrolada especilmente nuestro vecinitos de Gringolandia. Ahora Yeu muchísimas gracias por tu post, ya que con él aclaraste también muy buena parte de porque sólo Azteca y no los demás pueblos.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Yo soy del norte de México y tengo que decir que se han perdido las costumbres poco a poco, no es tan tradicional como lo puede ser Campeche o Puebla.


----------



## caravaggio

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Wow, entonces sí es un problema, digo alguien de América que ignore que en nuestras tierras se desarolla gran parte de la cultura Maya.
> ¿Acaso no has escuchado de la *Ribera Maya mexicana?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Pues no... Por aqui siempre dicen Pueblo Azteca al referirse a Mexico


----------



## Cereth

caravaggio said:
			
		

> No me excluyas asi Cereth..yo entiendo perfectamente, el Peru tiene una tradicion milenaria tan longeva y rica como Mexico,y con aportes culturales y tecnologicos tambien comparables, lo único que discrepo es que ignoremos ciertas cosas. Por eso en el Perú,reconociendo nuestro origen multiple, ya nos definimos como un pueblo de "TODAS LAS SANGRES" porque al final es lo que realmente somos.


 
Caravaggio no es mi intención ofenderte, disculpa si asi se entendió...es sólo que creo que para hablar de este tema nadie podrá hacerlo como un mexicano...así como yo sé que en Perú no solo hubieron incas y que hay un buen sector de peruanos que mas bien parecen japoneses que latinos, yo no puedo ni podré hablar de Perú como tu lo puedas hacer por más que lea y es simplemente porque no soy peruana, porque no tengo su comida, himno, bandera y sufrimiento tatuados como parte de mi identidad.

Quizás los mexicanos adoramos ser parte de la sangre azteca porque nos recuerda nuestros momentos de gloria, cuando fuimos un imperio y haciamos las cosas a nuestra voluntad , adoramos ser mayas porque inventaron el cero y su aportación a la ciencia es digna de cualquier gran civilización. Nos recuerdan un México majestuoso, luchón hasta el final...  
Como individuo yo puedo decir que Mi bisabuelo es alemán, mi abuelo mulato o saltapatrás y de ahi en más hay un montón de mestizos indio-españoles que forman parte de mi herencia, pero como mexicana yo no soy alemana ni española ni nada, yo soy aztecamayaolmecacazcan


----------



## Bettie

No entendí tu pregunta referente a los mayas, miguelillo.

Otra cosa, qué tiene de malo que haya un punto de identificación con los guatemaltecos?? Hay muchas similitudes entre el indígena yucateco y el guatemalteco, eso es una realidad. No es que por eso me sienta menos mexicana o menos identificada con mis paisanos, claro que hay que reconocer que los yucas somos medio especiales...

Y yo no creo que en el mundo nada más se nos identifique como aztecas, a Mérida llega muchísimo turismo Europeo, en general Yucatán, Campeche y Quintana Roo que precisamente nos visitan para conocer acerca de los mayas.


----------



## caravaggio

Mi estimado Cereth, no me siento ofendido ..no pretendo hablar como mexicano, pero no es razon para que no pueda dar mi opinión con situaciones tan similares como las que se presentan entre Perú y Mexico. (y por favor hablo situaciones, no pienso crear polémica de que si somos iguales o no) tu siempre serás muy mexicanissimo y yo muy peruanissimo..Ese argumento de no tener corazon mexicano por lo que no puedo entender Cereth es un poco chauvinista. Sólo estaba haciendo notar el estereótipo que se estaba formando que quizas ustedes no lo noten.  Puedo entender claramente que se sientan totalmente identificados y quieran llamarse Aztecas, para eso no me tienen que gustar los tacos ni las enchiladas ni el tequila.. ( que por cierto no se que son enchiladas)
Total como dices: tu eres aztecamayaolmecacazcan pero yo  simplemente con tanta herencia de todas partes que tengo al igual que tu, no puedo decir que soy Inca, ni quechua ni aymara, español, ni mandinga porque simplemenete no lo soy, sólo tengo una parte de su herencia así como de otras y de las cuales no me gustaria mantenerlas en el anonimato absoluto o desconocerlas


----------



## Bettie

Bueno caravaggio, no creo que haya creado el topic miguelillo con la idea de que si decíamos que nos sentíamos aztecas es que no nos sentíamos mexicanos o españoles, sino que si, como dices, en alguna parte de nuestro todo, tan variado como tiene que ser, nos sentimos aztecas aunque no necesariamente seamos del df o de la región donde floreció esa cultura, no es que por decir sí me identifico con los aztecas es que estemos excluyendo todo lo demás.


----------



## caravaggio

ok. no digo mas...espero resistir jajaja


----------



## Yuribear

Hola!
Pues digamos que estando en el extranjero tanto mi marido como yo nos sentimos identificados con "la sangre azteca" por el hecho de ser mexicanos. Pero estando en México, creo que cada quién se siente más identificado con sus raíces. Ambos nacimos en el DF pero yo tengo sangre huichola y purépecha (entre tantas otras), pero como luego me fui a vivir a Veracruz, desde hace muchos años y allí tenemos la casa, pues entonces nos sentimos más identificados con los zapotecas y los olmecas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Pues digamos que estando en el extranjero tanto mi marido como yo nos sentimos identificados con "la sangre azteca" por el hecho de ser mexicanos. Pero estando en México, creo que cada quién se siente más identificado con sus raíces. Ambos nacimos en el DF pero yo tengo sangre huichola y purépecha (entre tantas otras), pero como luego me fui a vivir a Veracruz, desde hace muchos años y allí tenemos la casa, pues entonces nos sentimos más identificados con los zapotecas y los olmecas.


Yuri otra vez le diste al clavo, a eso me refería en México nos sentimos orgullosos de nuestras raíces y más de aquellas de donde somos originarios, ahora bien como tú indicas en el extranjero la mayoría nos relaciona con los Aztecas, y abrí el thread para ver si es que había algún mexicano que le molestase esta situación y prefiriera que se le dijera que es maya o etc, y creo que me di cuanta que  al mayoría no le molesta.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bettie said:
			
		

> Y yo no creo que en el mundo nada más se nos identifique como aztecas, a Mérida llega muchísimo turismo Europeo, en general Yucatán, Campeche y Quintana Roo que precisamente nos visitan para conocer acerca de los mayas.


Yo se que no Bettie, de hecho por eso me extraño cuando carveggio dijo que no sabia que en el México de hoy la cultura maya había florecido. Pero también como se ha dicho en otras respuestas la mayoría hace alusión a los Aztecas antes que a las demás culturas, tal vez porqué era la dominante cuando los españoles llegaron y era d ela que más se hablaba.


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> Y yo no creo que en el mundo nada más se nos identifique como aztecas, a Mérida llega muchísimo turismo Europeo, en general Yucatán, Campeche y Quintana Roo que precisamente nos visitan para conocer acerca de los mayas.


 
La gente con cultura, que lee, ve buenos programas sabe eso, aun sin venir a México y claro cuando visitan nuestro país mucho conocen la diferencia entre azteca y maya y las demás etnias. Pero aun así eso no quita que todo los demás seres humanos que alguna vez han escuchado algo de México, lo más probable es que lo identifiquen con aztecas.


----------



## Bettie

Yeu said:
			
		

> La gente con cultura, que lee, ve buenos programas sabe eso, aun sin venir a México y claro cuando visitan nuestro país mucho conocen la diferencia entre azteca y maya y las demás etnias. Pero aun así eso no quita que todo los demás seres humanos que alguna vez han escuchado algo de México, lo más probable es que lo identifiquen con aztecas.


 
Pero los que no tienen educación, si por ahí te vas, tampoco creo que hayan oído de los aztecas, creo yo, pero sí está más difundida la cultura azteca en el mundo que las demás, pero finalmente mejor que hayan oído de México y los aztecas a que no hayan oído nada de nada.


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> Pero los que no tienen educación, si por ahí te vas, tampoco creo que hayan oído de los aztecas, creo yo, pero sí está más difundida la cultura azteca en el mundo que las demás, pero finalmente mejor que hayan oído de México y los aztecas a que no hayan oído nada de nada.


 
A eso voy... lo de "azteca" yo he visto que viene más por la televisión, como la propaganda de la selección mexicana. Y si ya entramos en hablar de la gente que gusta del futbol o de ver televisión nos salimos del tema.

Así que entre los que no saben y no quieren saber, cuando mencionan azteca o México o lo que sea, me identifico.


----------



## Bettie

Yeu said:
			
		

> A eso voy... lo de "azteca" yo he visto que viene más por la televisión, como la propaganda de la selección mexicana. Y si ya entramos en hablar de la gente que gusta del futbol o de ver televisión nos salimos del tema.
> 
> Así que entre los que no saben y no quieren saber, cuando mencionan azteca o México o lo que sea, me identifico.


 
Eso sí, siempre es bonito cuando hablan de tu país, de cualquier forma positiva, no??


----------



## caravaggio

Yeu said:
			
		

> *La gente con cultura, que lee*, ve buenos programas sabe eso, aun sin venir a México y claro cuando visitan nuestro país mucho conocen la diferencia entre azteca y maya y las demás etnias. Pero aun así eso no quita que todo los demás seres humanos que alguna vez han escuchado algo de México, lo más probable es que lo identifiquen con aztecas.


 

Ya me dijeron ignorante, inculto, que no leo..y eso de la tele pues gracias a Dios pues no - no veo...jajaja pues si lo soy...alguna vez pense que los aztecas fueron como los incas  que ocuparon un vasto territorio, despues me entere que no..despues me entere y disculpen la expresion de una serie de pueblos ,...que terminaban en .....tecas..que la verdad no estoy segruo si coexistieron ....y bueno los mayas siempre pense que estaban mas hacia Panamá. Al final uno no debe saber todo o si?
Al Perú lo identifican con lo inca pero en realidad fue lo que menos tiempo se dearrollo..ellos simplemente fueron como los romanos ..un gran imperio bien organizado que conquisto, domino y usufructuó todo lo que encontro, riquisimas culturas regionales y solo por un lapso de casi 300 años.

Creo que exaltar la cultura gloriosa es imprtante... y claro que entiendo que a un mexicano se sienta muy orgulloso...igual que yo me digan inca...pero igual siento que inca no es suficiente porque estoy conciente que por muy glorioso que fue ese imperio, no fue lo unico y hubo mucho mas que eso. mi ignorancia no me permite desconocer a los chimus, a los chancas, a los aymaras...etc. Claro que si me lo dicen en el extranjero salto de un pie..total es puro marketing


----------



## Yeu

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Ya me dijeron ignorante, inculto, que no leo..y eso de la tele pues gracias a Dios pues no - no veo...jajaja pues si lo soy...alguna vez pense que los aztecas fueron como los incas que ocuparon un vasto territorio, despues me entere que no..despues me entere y disculpen la expresion de una serie de pueblos ,...que terminaban en .....tecas..que la verdad no estoy segruo si coexistieron ....y bueno los mayas siempre pense que estaban mas hacia Panamá. Al final uno no debe saber todo o si?
> Al Perú lo identifican con lo inca pero en realidad fue lo que menos tiempo se dearrollo..ellos simplemente fueron como los romanos ..un gran imperio bien organizado que conquisto, domino y usufructuó todo lo que encontro, riquisimas culturas regionales y solo por un lapso de casi 300 años.
> 
> Creo que exaltar la cultura gloriosa es imprtante... y claro que entiendo que a un mexicano se sienta muy orgulloso...igual que yo me digan inca...pero igual siento que inca no es suficiente porque estoy conciente que por muy glorioso que fue ese imperio, no fue lo unico y hubo mucho mas que eso. mi ignorancia no me permite desconocer a los chimus, a los chancas, a los aymaras...etc. Claro que si me lo dicen en el extranjero salto de un pie..total es puro marketing


 
No lo dije con ánimo de ofender o personal, solo lo menciono porque es una realidad que a todos nos toca, aún dentro del mismo país. No se puede saber todo claro esta, pero a lo que voy es que hay paises que cuando van de viaje por último compran libros donde hablan del país, historia, etc. Cuando me quede en lugares de mochileros en México u otros paises, los europeos por lo general siempre traen ese tipo de recursos, leen durante la noche. Los latinoámericanos ("no todos") andamos a la aventura o a la suerte de la olla, no pagamos un guía para que nos explique y nos pegamos a un grupo para escuchar aunque sea poco como ejemplo, sabemos más donde ir de pachanga que sobre los museos.

Si uno se interesara por su cultura o la de otros paises, a parte de viajar, también estudiariamos y así sabriamos sobre los diferentes pueblos indigenas, la economía, la situación actual, costumbres, religiones en Perú, de México y cualquier parte del mundo.

Me refiero por inculto a una persona sin instrucción y a pesar que que yo considero que se de algunas materias o de algunos paises, soy inculta en muchas cosas más y que no por eso me debo llevar por lo que dice la televisión o las películas de Hollywood.


----------



## caravaggio

Yeu...me haces reir,  y que me digan ignorante no me ofende, sólo seré como el resto de los demas seres humanos" (vaya fracesita yeu..me sorpendiste)  como dices más arriba que los creeré todos aztecas, total asi creo al parecer les gusta  que los identifiquen en el exterior...hasta que me lea mas de su historia...que la verdad me parece de lo mas interesante..


----------



## Yeu

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Yeu...me haces reir, y que me digan ignorante no me ofende, sólo seré como el resto de los demas seres humanos" (vaya fracesita yeu..me sorpendiste) como dices más arriba que los creeré todos aztecas, total asi creo al parecer les gusta que los identifiquen en el exterior...hasta que me lea mas de su historia...que la verdad me parece de lo mas interesante..


 
 si soy divertida!! porque no te has de reir  ¿con cual fracesita te sorprendiste?

Al vivir en un país que dice conocer a México (y en realidad muchos no conocen más que las telenovelas), me he dado cuenta que lo mejor es explicar cuando te preguntan algo de México, no tomar en cuenta si te hablan como speedy González, al final es una forma de reconocer de donde vienes, y si dicen azteca, maya, yaqui o lo que sea, soy mexicana y nunca se me va a quitar (aun cuando hable como chilena ahora)


----------



## caravaggio

quise mandarte un mensaje privado pero no se como..asumo que nos borrraran por chat...pero fue "el resto de seres humanos"...ya me tope contigo hablando de latinoamerica..jaja espero seguir encontrandome contigo YEU


----------



## Bettie

Bueno, los aztecas entonces hicieron lo mismo que los incas, conquistaron y usufructuaron su imperio, por eso a los españoles se les hizo más fácil conquistar, porque los pueblos sometidos decidieron unirse a los españoles, y si no me equivoco, el imperio maya como tal ya estaba en decadencia cuando llegaron los españoles, también puede ser una causa de que no se sepa tanto de los mayas no?? Por las primeras impresiones de los españoles, que fueron mucho más fuertes de los aztecas que de los mayas.


----------

